# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  OSSS: Security Suite v1.5 (Первый официальный релиз)

## Online Solutions

Добрый вечер!

Вот и настал этот момент - вышел первый официальный релиз *OSSS: Security Suite*.
Более подробно об этом можно прочитать здесь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Matias

Я не буду утверждать, хорош или плох комбайн от Online Solutions, поскольку я его не пробовал. Я хотел было установить триальную версию, но отказался от этого по нескольким причинам. 
I. Дело в том, что у меня за многие годы использования различного софта выработалась привычка внимательно изучать сайт разработчика той или иной программы перед принятием решения об ее (программы) установке. Вот и в этот раз я зашел на страницу OSSS на сайте компании, где меня ждали сразу несколько сюрпризов:
1. Судя по информации на сайте, OSSS до сих пор не полностью совместим с 64-битными ОС Windows. Хотя первая 64-битная ОС (WinXP) появилась еще 7 лет назад. Теперь на множество ноутбуков предустановлена именно 64-битная Windows. Учитывая, что продукты компании позиционируются как инструменты безопасности, отсутствие 64-битной версии OSSS (флагманского продукта компании) по меньшей мере странно.
2. Я не обнаружил на сайте специальной утилиты удаления OSSS. Следовательно может возникнуть дурацкая ситуация: пользователь установит триалку, затем решит ее снести. При удалении защитных программ стандартной утилитой Windows в системе часто остаются хвосты от них. Эти хвосты препятствуют установке другого защитного продукта. Вот на такой случай и нужна вышеупомянутая утилита.
3. OSSS распространяется исключительно на платной основе, а между тем на сайте нет никакой базы знаний. При возникновении каких-либо проблем пользователям никто не поможет, поскольку форум компании также не доступен. Отсюда напрашивается вопрос: зачем покупать какую-то непонятную программу, если у нее есть, по крайней мере, один бесплатный аналог гораздо более высокого качества - Comodo Internet Security Free.
У меня, например, пропало всякое желание устанавливать даже пробную версию OSSS, о покупке лицензии и говорить не приходится.

II. Я нашел на форуме AM тему про OSSS, где и изложил результаты своего анализа. В ответном сообщении представитель Online Solutions обвинил меня в преследовании этой компании (я рассматриваю это как осокрбление). Я вежливо ответил, что и не думал преследовать ни его персонально, ни компанию. Тогда он все же ответил на мои вопросы. По его словам, на сайте никогда не было базы знаний по продукту, она была размещена на форуме, который в данный момент отключен по техническим причинам. Также представитель компании подтвердил, что специальной утилиты удаления OSSS не существует, поскольку программа нормально удаляется средствами Windows Installer. Особенно меня поразило то, что OSSS распространяется на платной основе, а между тем ссылка на интернет-магазин Softkey, размещенная на сайте, не работает. Я специально изучил алфавитный указатель компаний, убедившись, что компания Online Solutions вообще отсутствует в каталоге магазина. Я проинформировал об этом ее официального представителя, меня поразило, что он не знал об этом. 
На мой взгляд, если компания не в состоянии поддерживать нормальное функционирование своего сайта, то не может быть и речи о покупке продуктов этой компании. Если человек покупает лицензию на платный защитный продукт, он вправе рассчитывать на техподдержку, а в данный момент ни о какой техподдержке говорить не приходится. Более того, меня крайне удивляет, что официальный представитель разработчика позволяет себе публично оскорблять пользователей, которые могли бы стать потенциальными клиентами компании.

----------


## Matias

Странное дело. Как я уже говорил, на странице OSSS есть битая ссылка на Softkey. Однако там стоит еще и ссылка на AllSoft. До недавнего времени она работала. Но только что я убедился, что программа удалена также из этого магазина. Я специально просмотрел алфавитный указатель компаний, убедившись, что Online Solutions в нем нет. Это значит, что купить OSSS вообще невозможно.

----------


## Matias

Не могу понять следующего:
1. Как я уже писал, в настоящее время купить лицензию на OSSS невозможно, поскольку компания Online Solutions удалена из каталогов интернет-магазинов. Тогда логично было бы удалить триальную версию комбайна с сайта
2. Логично было бы опубликовать на сайте уведомление о прекращении (временном или постоянном, не важно) продаж OSSS
3. Поскольку продление ранее купленных лицензий невозможно, логично было бы оповестить об этом пользователей
Возможно, в будущем компания сможет найти выход из создавшегося положения. Но я не представляю себе, как она сможет вернуть утраченное доверие пользователей.

----------


## Matias

Цитата с сайта Matousec



> Dead products. The following products are not under active development anymore or they have not been updated for at least one year.
> Online Solutions Security Suite from Online Solutions – the development of these products has been stopped

----------


## Matias

Еще две непонятные вещи.
1. Я нашел на форуме WildersSecurity тему про OSSS. Меня удивило, что официальный представитель компании (там он зарегистрирован под настоящим именем) и там упорно не обращал внимание на критические отзывы пользователей (там жалуются на неудобный интерфейс, глюки и другие недочеты). Вместо этого он упорно пытался убедить всех, что OSSS на голову превосходит своих конкурентов. 
2. Обычно разработчики платных защитных продуктов стремятся защитить их от  пиратов. Это вполне объяснимо, поскольку любой разработчик имеет право  получить за свой продукт вознаграждение. Как пишут на другом форуме, для  продления триального периода достаточно  просто удалить одну запись в  реестре. Самое удивительное в том, что в  настоящий момент такой способ  использования OSSS является абсолютно  оправданным, поскольку (как я уже  писал ранее) купить лицензию легально  не представляется возможным. Насколько я понял, коробочной версии OSSS не существует.

----------


## Matias

Странное дело. Обычно крупная компания, разрабатывающая защитные продукты, не нуждается в рекламе. Однако же это не относится к компании Online Solutions. Одним из  способов получения бесплатной лицензии на OSSS является раскрутка продукта в Интернете (написание обзорных статей). Правда, при беглом гуглении мне не удалось найти ни одного такого обзора.

----------


## Matias

Еще несколько замечаний:
1. Как известно, сайт компании Online Solutions является двуязычным. Если в русскоязычной части есть прайс-лист на OSSS, то в английской он отсутствует. Я нашел данный прайс-лист в этом посте на форуме WS.
2. Обычно производитель платного защитного продукта заинтересован в его продвижении. Как правило, описание такого продукта размещается в крупных каталогах ПО. Однако это не относится к компании Online Solutions. Я только что убедился в том, что OSSS не размещен ни в одном из трех крупнейших каталогах ПО (CNET, MajorGeeks, Softpedia). Непонятно, как компания рассчитывала привлекать новых пользователей. 
3. OSSS удален из списка мертвых продуктов на сайте Matousec. Правда, это отнюдь не значит, что его разработка будет возобновлена. Скорее всего, представители компании Online Solutions сами попросили сделать это, чтобы не создавать своему продукту отрицательный имидж. 
4. Официальный представитель разработчика (его, кстати, зовут Михаил Фрадков) крайне болезненно воспринимает любую критику. В этой теме на форуме WS он выдвинул в мой адрес кучу нелепых обвинений. Я, разумеется, пожаловался администрации, после чего его сообщения были отредактированы.

----------


## Matias

Возможно, OSSS и будет развиваться, но уже под другим названием. Некоторое время назад узнал, что компания Online Solutions сменила название. Теперь она называется Cezurity. В настоящее время официальный сайт не работает. Там висит заглушка.

----------

